# Confused?



## hlmffsailmaker (Apr 20, 2010)

I am very confused now, I had introduced myself here, and I am moved by warmly welcomed! But now I am confused ,because I will graduate in June this year ,and I am a English major, I find a job in a sail maker company, I do not understand anything about sails ,these days I went through many website and forums ,sometimes I came across some difficulties ,such as some special words ,or some sentences (maybe that expressed in traditional way ),my boss is a very kind man ,and his ambitions is very big ,he hope me to become a greater sail designer, now our company is still small, and we wish to enlarge our company(but first we should have a large number of customers)
now I am confused that should I insisted working as a sail maker, and I think it is hard for me to have enough money to buy a boat for sailing, and I even don’t know is sailing really exciting .In this forum there are many experienced sailors and sail makers, I wish to know how do you start sailing, or giving me some advices, should I go on.: confused:


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

You are doing the right thing by finding a job in a field that interests you. Learn everything you can at your company, do whatever assignments you are given. 
I learned to sail by reading basic sailing books, and practicing in a small boat. Be careful, start close to shore, in warm water.


----------



## hlmffsailmaker (Apr 20, 2010)

WanderingStar said:


> You are doing the right thing by finding a job in a field that interests you. Learn everything you can at your company, do whatever assignments you are given.
> I learned to sail by reading basic sailing books, and practicing in a small boat. Be careful, start close to shore, in warm water.


thank you very much ,and I work harder and ty to sail.


----------



## skippertips (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi,
Congrats on your passion to get into sailmaking. Many years ago, I too had that passion, so I took a sailmaking course that was offered by Sailrite.

Although they no longer offer courses, they do have a great little set of booklets called "The Sailmaker's Library". These show you step-by-step how sails are made. They are the exact same booklets I used in the course to learn how to make mainsails, jibsails, storm sails, spinnakers, and staysails. 

Give the company a call - 800.348.2769 (toll free). They are super friendly and go out of their way to help their customers. 

Captain John


----------



## hlmffsailmaker (Apr 20, 2010)

skippertips said:


> Hi,
> Congrats on your passion to get into sailmaking. Many years ago, I too had that passion, so I took a sailmaking course that was offered by Sailrite.
> 
> Although they no longer offer courses, they do have a great little set of booklets called "The Sailmaker's Library". These show you step-by-step how sails are made. They are the exact same booklets I used in the course to learn how to make mainsails, jibsails, storm sails, spinnakers, and staysails.
> ...


thank you Jone!


----------



## itsme6582 (Aug 3, 2009)

There's no way a graduating English Major would write so ineligibly.


----------



## mdbee (May 2, 2007)

*Sadly*

Sadly, I think you are wrong. sigh



itsme6582 said:


> There's no way a graduating English Major would write so ineligibly.


----------

